# The Timber comes to Blu-ray and DVD Oct 6th, 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Great story, excellent acting, beautiful cinematography, and a wonderful score.”

~ MikeD, THE FILM PHILOSOPHER



*THE TIMBER*



A Film by Anthony O’Brien

Starring Josh Peck & James Ransone



Debuts on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital HD October 6



Bonus Materials Include Behind-the-Scenes Featurettes, Interviews with the Cast & Director Commentary





PLANO, Texas. (August 11, 2015) – Set against the harsh backdrop of the 1898 Yukon, Josh Peck (Danny Collins, The Wackness) and James Ransone (Sinister, Inside Man) star in the apocalyptic Western-thriller THE TIMBER, debuting on Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD October 6 from Well Go USA Entertainment. In the Wild West, two brothers embark on a journey to collect a bounty in a desperate attempt to save their home: but what they find along the way is more than they bargained for. Directed by Anthony O’Brien (Perfect Sport), THE TIMBER also stars Elisa Lasowski (Eastern Promises), Mark Caven (Maleficent) and David Bailie (Pirates of the Caribbean franchise).



Bonus materials on THE TIMBER include two featurettes exploring the creation of the “Gunfight” and “Nightmare” sequences, interviews with actors Josh Peck, Elisa Lasowski and Julian Glover, as well as commentary with Director Anthony O’Brien.



Synopsis:

1898. Alaskan frontier. Two brothers, balanced on the knife’s edge between foreclosure and salvation, head deep into the wilderness in an attempt to execute a warrant in hopes of saving their home. Torn from their family, they face harsh elements, crazed men, and death at every corner in pursuit of the outlaw, a twisted man who has turned the Yukon Territory into his own personal hell. THE TIMBER captures the mania, starvation, swindles, hardships, and dangers that were part of the late 19th century’s historic rush for gold. This is a story of greed, betrayal, and redemption in a place where bloodshed was common and graves were carved in ice.



Bonus Features Include:

§ Audio Commentary with Director Anthony O’Brien

§ Behind the Scenes:

o “Gunfight” Featurette

o “Nightmare” Featurette

§ Interviews with Cast:

o Josh Peck & Elisa Lasowski

o Julian Glover



THE TIMBER has a runtime of approximately 80 minutes and is not rated.

​


----------

